# Artificial snow Surface???!!!!



## itsapandemic (Mar 22, 2010)

So after reading through different threads on different ideas I was hoping to come to a conclusion on what majority of people use of a summer surface sesh. I understand that this question has been brought up before but none really talk just about the surface. So my question is, what do you guys find best for a surface to use for a small practice area. Im looking at building a runway to a box I have built and and a runway after. Ive looked into powerpak and that could be a viable idea but was curious about others ideas or solutions. I do want something more than a tarp and water though, same with the use of sawbust since I really dont have access to any sawdust. has anyone tried artificial grass? or something a little more advanced than outdoor carpet? I dont have a hill next to me so im going to use the banshee bungee to get the speed needed. any help and/or ideas would be awesome!


----------



## Eightfingers (Feb 12, 2010)

I think the majority of people use carpet. Powderpak and other products like that are super pricey, if you have the money I would say go with them. I think some cheap turf with water/soap mix would work good. I was going to try and make a summer setup but then got into skateboarding a few weeks ago. I still might make a summer set up but will go with carpet, water, and soap.


----------



## nitroboarder22 (Apr 16, 2008)

ya go with powderpak or snow gel or any of that other stuff if your willing to spend the money 

i have tried carpet and i think its kindof slow. you said you looked at other threads idk if you have seen any of my videos, but i have had the most success with plain blue tarp 

YouTube - summer tarp sessions

just run water from a garden hose at the top


----------



## itsapandemic (Mar 22, 2010)

powepak isnt that expensive, about $3.50 a square foot (quoted from another forum) you could do the project for about $60 or less, I was curious if anyone has tried that stuff or have any other alternatives.


----------

